# Silver Fox & Dutch Portraits



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've taken some new pictures for my website, which had a bit of a revamp recently. I wanted some pictures of a Dutch and a silver fox sat together. I really like them, so thought I'd share them here as well.

My favourite black silver fox stud buck, with my two favourite Dutch does:




































The agouti Dutch doe:









The silver fox stud again:









Some random young foxes:



























Edited to add this one, because it's cute


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ooo i love that buck!!


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Beautiful lil buddies you have there photos crystal clear what camera do you use? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks!

This is my camera:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Digit...NH5G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331072357&sr=8-1
It was pretty inexpensive when it was new, less than £100 I think, but it's obsolete now. It took a long time to get the settings right for taking pictures of mice though! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahY said:


> because it's cute


  Gary will be along soon to ridicule you...


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

So preeeeety, Sarah 
I especially like the agouti dutch x


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Lovely photos! I'm glad you popped the last one in - so cute!!!


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh right that's cool they look very professional!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Your updated website looks fantastic with the new pic on the front page. 

I couldn't help but go to the link with pics of your stud setup. Again. It pains me to see the neatness, but I can't help looking. I saw the pic of the mouse food scattered, with the brick divider. That looks like a great setup for the food scattering! I also LOVE the last pic of the mouse peeking out of the straw nest. Happy mouse! 

But, I noticed something a bit disturbing in the close up photo of the 3 nursery tubs with water bottles. The water bottle on the tub on the left is not at the same angle as the other two. It's not obvious, but it's a couple of millimeters out of alignment. :/ The neatness of the stud is all messed up by this. I think it needs your immediate attention.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

MojoMouse said:


> But, I noticed something a bit disturbing in the close up photo of the 3 nursery tubs with water bottles. The water bottle on the tub on the left is not at the same angle as the other two. It's not obvious, but it's a couple of millimeters out of alignment. :/ The neatness of the stud is all messed up by this. I think it needs your immediate attention.


OH MY GOD NOOOO! *rushes downstairs to align it*

:lol: Thanks Mojomouse for your kind comments


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Ive been across your website some times now and you have lovely mice, I love your Marten Sables <3
Edit: they are not there anymore, just went by again.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They are still on there, but not on the main gallery because I'm not breeding them anymore. They're just too unpredictable and unrewarding.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

just checked out the pic of the stud, why cant mine be that neat and tidy! How do you fancy a holliday over here to sort mine out?


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Those black foxes.... I must say... I LOVE THEM!!! :love1 :love1 :love1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm with you LUX, those Foxes are amazing and adorable, they're giving me too much Mouse envy :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Congrats on your Mice SarahY, looking good!


----------



## Beatrix (Jul 23, 2012)

I LOVE your Fox boy & the Fox kids!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The foxes of course are extremely lovely, but I am very most impressed by the saddle on the agouti dutch doe-very high compared to the dutches I've seen.


----------

